# Central heating



## dogwalker01 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi everyone I am new to this forum. My wife & I will be spending the winter in the Algarve for the first time from November - March & wondered what you guys do about your central heating while you are away, leave it running on low or drain. My insurance company say I can do either. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

dogwalker01 said:


> Hi everyone I am new to this forum. My wife & I will be spending the winter in the Algarve for the first time from November - March & wondered what you guys do about your central heating while you are away, leave it running on low or drain. My insurance company say I can do either. Thanks in advance.


Have a thermostat, in the coldest part of the building or several in different parts of the building, depending on the size of the building, which will run up the automatic heating if the temperature wanders down towards freezing. Plus a smart phone ap and monitor it and manually control it.


----------



## dogwalker01 (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Strontium. You are obviously in favour of leaving the heating on.


----------

